# Cabarceno Aire Santander spain



## gazd (May 1, 2005)

Can anyone help wish to stop overnight at the Cabarceno Aire next to the safari park, wish to know which is the best road to the aire seems to be a few from the port and we will be arriving in the dark, many thanks


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

It's just over half an hour away, maybe a bit longer in the dark. Here's a route on Google. When you enter the village, at the square, turn right for the Aire, which is beside a lake. Graham

Route


----------

